# Eccomi qua



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Ex Jino87 di ffree...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2012)

we jino!


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

Bello bello il nuovo forum e non è ancora completato


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2012)

Ciao Jino


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2012)

ciauuu


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

Ciao


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

ciao Jinuzzo


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

risaluto Jino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

Ma non ho capito... dobbiamo aprire anche il topic ?


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Eccerto  Ciao a tutti!


----------

